# Pakistani Doctors Working in India?



## Zaini33

I was wondering how many Pakistani doctors are working in India? Are there any at all? 
I was just searching on this topic and so thought to ask in here. I know this part isn't that active but still hopes to receive a reply "some day". 

Thanks alot!


----------



## Zaini33

:whistling:~~~​Bump!...~~~


----------

